# New Orleans Hornets (53-22) vs. Golden State Warriors (46-30)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
12:00pm CST
ABC











































































Preview​


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Come on Hornets. I hope I didn't call in for work to watch you get blown out. Please come out and play a little defense. They cannot afford to come out playing like they did against the Knicks.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's sort of worrisome that Stephen Jackson has stunk the last few games.He's probably due for one of those game when he just can't miss.Warriors definitely need this game a lot worse than the Hornets do...but the Hornets need it pretty bad.I think from my math the Hornets have a magic number of six to clinch the Southwest(because they own the tiebreakers they only need to tie San Antonio).If they beat the Lakers it would be six with them and they'd only have to tie them as well.If they lose then the tiebreaker is the conference record and right now the Hornets are half a game back in that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

This and the other game in the double header should be very good. Paul has a chance to show off why he deserves MVP against one of the better teams in the league.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll finally get to see a game on television. I've listened to a few on the radio while I'm at work and the radio announcers are 10,000 times better than the television guys. Gerry Vaillancourt makes me laugh a lot...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is easily one of the slowest and most lethargic starts to a game I have ever seen on television. The crowd, the players, the freakin mascot and dance teams look drugged.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This game is like a Chinese alphabet...no D


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh: @ Ric Flair doing the player introductions.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

****in bull**** refs.. instead of calling a foul at the end of the quarter they foolishly call a travel on paul. wouldnt be so bad if it didnt cost us two more ****in points...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was horrible refereeing.They let Baron Davis knock CP down in the middle of the floor with noone near him and then call him for travelling...How incompetent can you be...Hornets haven't played defense in a week and it's getting irritating.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

why the hell are we dumping the ball off to hilton at the top of the key and having him try to make a play? ridiculous. this game is getting out of hand real quick.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jannero bryant cracks me up sometimes. having him come in and run off 9 points in like 2 minutes was exactly the boost this lethargic looking team needed.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone else have a bad picture...Everyone is red around the edges.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pargo's on fire.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> Anyone else have a bad picture...Everyone is red around the edges.


Nah not me. I finally have Chris Paul on HD and he looks glorious!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

my broadcast is clear. these guys are clickin now, GS started settling for long jumpers rather than cuts to the basket which has cost them dearly.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pargo doesn't give a damn he will shoot anything. That should be his nickname Jannero "I dont give a damn" Pargo


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

:lol: Chris Paul just threw a lob to Chandler that went in!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Halftime = Naptime


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That ESPN Wired segment with CP was the best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

david west sure showed up when we needed him. paul was so fired up in that wired segment, you have to love that competitive attitude.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

god, i knew the warriors were missing alot of threes, but their shooting a god awful 3-26. talk about shooting yourself in the foot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice win for the Hornets; Paul/Peja/West were pretty awesome today.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul was really pretty mediocre most of the game.I think they're giving him one of Pargo's turnovers on Yahoo gamecast...and that travelling at the end of the first half was total bs.Still he wasn't that sound with the ball a couple of times.Still he ends up with the triple double.Not a big deal to me,but it's the first one this year.

I wonder why the Hornets have been playing so much zone lately...I can't say I like it.They are just completely passive for large segments of the last four games they've played


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

When did attendance get up again ?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

When they started winning. :wink:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> When they started winning. :wink:


Attendance wasn't as high earlier this season even when they were winning.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Since the all star break they've had big crowds.I think this is the 13th game they've sold out...I don't think it's a coincidence that CP has been playing otherworldly ball since the ASB.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh yeah,Go Kings...Go Blazers...At least for the next eight hours or until we need them to beat someone else.I'd like to lock things up soon enough that we could rest the starters a little the last game or two.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was just wondering why noone has said anything about the Hornets franchise record for assists.I looked it up and Muggsy had 867 in 1990.CP has 849 which is the 35th highest season total in NBA history.It looks Magic,Oscar and Stockton had about 25 of the higher totals together.


----------

